

Christmas Tree in Your Unix Shell - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/christmas-tree-in-the-shell/

======
ashleyw
I prefer a ruby Christmas tree:

    
    
                                  "/|"\
                              "/wl)e";eval(\
                                 "A | A"\
                                "A  |  A"\
                                    \
                                 "InHhL"\
                                ",Z,%w{-"\
                               ",Y&/LH,L*"\
                              "cCnd,Hh&/d,"\
                             "YCB/Hh,Y&YHh,"\
                            "L&xHh,L*v*nHh,*"\
                           "&ghHh,n&nHh,H*nHh"\
                          ",*q*v*nHh,Hw*qv*Hh}"\
                         "Iq&n*L,Z,[,n&qK,n&qK,"\
                        "@TwC,LH/&ng,gLBbL@K,@Th"\
                       "/**,YC/k*d,Hh/*QdL@K,@FCB"\
                      "/,cQqq&ng,=/CcL@K,@F&v*,RBb"\
                     "y,g*mL!@K,@S&x,mQ/LhQqL,dBm=&"\
                    "ng@K,@S*v*n,dBckL,Q-Hy=&ng@K,@E"\
                   "&ghH,d&/L,Q-gqCbb&ng@K,@N&n*,/Qng"\
                  "*L,LH*==&ng@K,@T*n,H/yL,Q-cQHch&ng@"\
                 "K,@Eq*v*n,&CL,=&=&ng@K,@Tw*qv*,mCnk*y"\
                "L,=QHch&ng@,]IDAJJA2)J*Qch,dC,U&UI=/&nH"\
               ",@\nOn,Hh*,\#{nHhL[&]},dQy,CY,MQHzmQL,my,"\
              "H/B*,qCv*,gQv*,HC,m*:\n@I&JdCwnHCD2),dC,UjU"\
             "I=/&nH,@,,,\#{q&n*L[j]}\n@I*ndI=/&nHDD&,ZZ,A)"\
                                 "?,@,,"\
                                 ",G@,:"\
                                 ",@,,,"\
                                 "Gnd,Q"\
                                 "@)I=/"\
                   "&nH,@,n*w,v*/L&Cn,CY,RBby!\n@I*nd"\
                    "I".tr(' ID/VHLYGBqCA&|*UQJ=Z@K,',
                      '+;(r/tsfAulo1i8e|a.p=", '))
    

…and for non-rubyists, that outputs:

    
    
        On the first day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           A new version of Ruby!
    
        On the second day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the third day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the fourth day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the fifth day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Five Ruby gems!
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the sixth day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Six marshals dumping
           Five Ruby gems!
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the seventh day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Seven ducks a-typing
           Six marshals dumping
           Five Ruby gems!
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the eighth day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Eight dirs a-globbing
           Seven ducks a-typing
           Six marshals dumping
           Five Ruby gems!
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the ninth day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Nine ranges stepping
           Eight dirs a-globbing
           Seven ducks a-typing
           Six marshals dumping
           Five Ruby gems!
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the tenth day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Ten trys a-catching
           Nine ranges stepping
           Eight dirs a-globbing
           Seven ducks a-typing
           Six marshals dumping
           Five Ruby gems!
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the eleventh day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Eleven ios piping
           Ten trys a-catching
           Nine ranges stepping
           Eight dirs a-globbing
           Seven ducks a-typing
           Six marshals dumping
           Five Ruby gems!
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    
        On the twelveth day of Matzmas my true love gave to me:
           Twelve monkeys patching
           Eleven ios piping
           Ten trys a-catching
           Nine ranges stepping
           Eight dirs a-globbing
           Seven ducks a-typing
           Six marshals dumping
           Five Ruby gems!
           Four calling procs
           Three forked threads
           Two string gsubs
           And a new version of Ruby!
    

:)

~~~
pchristensen
That seriously scares me. Awesome!

------
brandonkm
This is great!

